
Edward Snowden Requests President Obama to Grant Clemency to Chelsea Manning - dsr12
https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/819177951040249856
======
zo1
He won't get any brownie points from me if he does it _now_ at the _end_ of
his term. Where was Obama for the last N years while these people were in
trouble?

